# 9458 Cinemax HD is Available



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Has the HD mapdown feature also.


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

Finally!!!!!! :joy:


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

I notice that the name on the EPG is just MAX not MAXHD. This is both on channel 9458 and the mapdown 310. All the other premium movie channels have HD in their names.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Consistant aren't they


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Lazy by my book


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

emathis said:


> I notice that the name on the EPG is just MAX not MAXHD. This is both on channel 9458 and the mapdown 310. All the other premium movie channels have HD in their names.


Those bass****s....take the channel down right now...this is just unaccpetable!!! :sure:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DISH Network(TM) Launches Cinemax HD

Satellite Provider Offers Most National HD Channels And Is Home for Sports and Movies in HD

ENGLEWOOD, Colo. & NEW YORK--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 4, 2007--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service today announced the launch of Cinemax HD. The new channel brings DISH Network's total national HD channel lineup to 32 channels - the most in the pay-TV industry today.

DISH Network subscribers to Cinemax HD will be able to view the upcoming summer lineup of movies including the "See It Saturday" titles: X-Men: The Last Stand, Superman Returns, Lady in the Water, Miami Vice and The Departed. With 98% of its primetime programming schedule in true HD each year, Cinemax HD also features Cinemax Reel Life, the award-winning original documentary series that showcases some of the best and most thought-provoking documentaries of our time.

"Cinemax HD is a premier channel for movies and original programming, now broadcasting in the stunning clarity and vivid surround sound of high definition," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "Not only is DISH Network adding to its market-leading HD offering, but we're giving movie buffs even more reason to want high definition."

"We are excited that DISH Network is adding Cinemax to its lineup of HD channels," said Janice Aull, senior vice president and general manager, Affiliate Sales at Home Box Office. "Now, DISH Network's subscribers will have the opportunity to view the incredible variety of film entertainment that Cinemax offers year-round in crystal clear high definition."

Cinemax HD is located on DISH Network Channel 9458 and is available to customers who subscribe to DishHD programming, only a $20 add-on to digital definition programming packages. DISH Network's DishHD offers customers more than 200 hours per day of HD content from the nation's top programmers. Cinemax HD will mirror programming from the primary Cinemax channel.

Subscribers who sign up now with DISH Network can get an industry-leading, award winning HD/DVR, the ViP622 DVR, at no upfront cost and can select from exciting all-digital standard definition (SD) and HD programming packages.

New and existing subscribers can sign up for DISH Network's DishDVR Advantage, an all-inclusive TV package with more than 200 all-digital SD channels, local channels where available, a state-of-the-art DVR serving two TV's and free standard professional installation with no extra fees for one low price of $49.99.

For more information about DISH Network and the DishHD, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.

About EchoStar Communications

EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) has been a leader for more than 26 years in satellite TV equipment sales and support worldwide. The Company's DISH Network(TM) is the fastest-growing pay-TV provider in the country since 2000 and currently serves more than 13.1 million satellite TV customers. DISH Network offers a premier line of industry-leading Digital Video Recorders (DVRs) and hundreds of video and audio channels as well as the most national HD and International channels in the U.S., Interactive TV, Latino and sports programming. DISH Network also provides a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America and the DishDVR Advantage Package. EchoStar is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.echostar.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.

About HBO

Home Box Office, Inc. is the premium television programming subsidiary of Time Warner Inc., providing two 24-hour pay television services - HBO and Cinemax - to over 40 million U.S. subscribers in the United States via cable and satellite delivery. Internationally, Home Box Office's branded joint ventures bring HBO services to over 50 countries. HBO programming is sold into over 150 countries worldwide.

CONTACT: DISH Network
Cory Jo Vasquez, 303-514-5351
[email protected]

SOURCE: EchoStar Communications Corporation


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm surprised they have not renamed the HDs to remove the "HD" now that the ViP receivers have the HD channels clearly labeled in other ways.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It is nice to have HBOHD and SHOHD for the 6000s.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I am guessing we will see a rewrite/re-release soon to correct the following part of the press release:



> Cinemax HD is located on DISH Network Channel 9458 and is available to customers who subscribe to DishHD programming, only a $20 add-on to digital definition programming packages.


This implies that you get CinemaxHD as part of the DishHD pack... while we all know that you only get Cinemax HD (or other premium HD) with the purchase of the SD Cinemax package.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I am guessing we will see a rewrite/re-release soon to correct the following part of the press release:
> 
> This implies that you get CinemaxHD as part of the DishHD pack... while we all know that you only get Cinemax HD (or other premium HD) with the purchase of the SD Cinemax package.


I was going to go check out channel 9458 before I read your post, I knew it was ANOTHER _*Too good to be true *_lines from Dish Network, I am however getting used to it.


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

Will the Cinnemax HD channel carry all those trashy Caged Heat Women's prison movies, Passion Cove, Beverly Hills Bordello, etc?

How do things like that look in HD?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I am guessing we will see a rewrite/re-release soon to correct the following part of the press release:
> 
> This implies that you get CinemaxHD as part of the DishHD pack... while we all know that you only get Cinemax HD (or other premium HD) with the purchase of the SD Cinemax package.


I'll bet it took several rewrites to get the wording just the way they have it, misleading but not untrue. They just left out some of the details. 

Or more likely the press release was put out with a minimum of thought or review.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

One thing I find annoying is the way new channels are added(VIP622). In my case I have locks set up on the VIP622. New channels are automatically added as locked out of the guide display, so I don't see them unless I go in and manually unlock them. This happened with both RFDTV channel 231 and the new Cinemax HD channel at 9458. The first time with RFDTV I went thru 5 CSR's over the course of 5 days before one finally suggested it may be locked out. Now I know the trick...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

New channels should not be added as locked. They won't be in your favorites list, but they should be in your ALL CHANNELS list.


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

I saw Bikini Chain Gang last night and it looked great in HD!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Were you able to see through the Bikini in HD????


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

I skipped through all the parts that had people wearing them!


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Artwood said:


> I saw Bikini Chain Gang last night and it looked great in HD!


That wasn't HD. It was upconverted. However, it wasn't bad.


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

Of course, after canceling Cinemax 2 weeks ago after 7 years, the HD version is added to the line up. At the end of the day, however, I am not mssing anything since it all gets replayed or orginially played on HBO. 

Unless you think awful looking fake sex is something I should be longing for :grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Skinamax isn't in HD ... just the regular movies. (Or so I've been told ...  )


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Cinemax website says couple of new skin series are in HD. It is possible that all new series will be shot in HD ... also according to some adult producers who post at AVS, most of them have been shooting in HD for somtime (not sure whether cinemax producers are the same big adult producers).


----------

